# Hello



## Everest (Dec 4, 2011)

Hello everyone I am a girl with a great interest for mice, I have a small breeding of pet mice since 2002. I always want to learn more and find it fun to find people with same interest =)


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

Hello and welcome.


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

That's great Everest.... :welcome1

Where are you located? x


----------



## Kingnoel (Apr 23, 2011)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Hi and Welcome!


----------



## ripleysmice (Nov 5, 2011)

welcome


----------

